# The Reserve at Summer Bay (#D468) ??



## schiff1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

The Reserve at Summer Bay (#D468) 

 3 Bedrooms     10 (8)  Full  Sat 15-Mar-2014  Sat 22-Mar-2014  Exchange Fee  22  

Anyone have any ideas on this area of Summer Bay Resort?  Is it a new section?


----------



## Dori (Aug 26, 2013)

I just called Summer Bay to ask this very question. The Reserve is the group of five new houses built adjacent to Building 500. I am sure these new houses are beautiful! I did forget to ask if they had their own private pools. This would be a wonderful catch.

Dori


----------



## schiff1997 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks Dori.  So I too called today after reading your post and they advised the same . I asked if they were as nice as the Houses at summer bay and his response was these houses are new and then he stated that the Reserves are much more elaborate pool homes.   I called again just to double check and received the same response from a different customer service rep.


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 28, 2013)

*Great catch!*

WTG!!  We are hoping to catch one of these in 2015..they also have the one in four rule but I think if you stay at a different resort ID # it doesn't count against you?..We stayed in the Summer Bay Condos last year...


----------



## bnoble (Aug 28, 2013)

Some are grouped (the four Orange Lakes, the two Vistanas) and some are not (the HGVCs).  I don't know which way Summer Bay goes.


----------



## Dori (Aug 28, 2013)

I am pretty sure that each resort number is separate, and thus does not count as one-in-four. We stayed in a 3-bedroom condo one year and the Houses the next year. It is always a good idea to check, after putting something on hold. 

I sure hope one of our own TUG friends is able to snag one of these.

Dori


----------

